# Convertidor de 24v a 12v 20A



## hernanchiaradia

Hola a todos: quería consultar si alguien sabe de algun circuito que convierta 24v a 12v en 20 amperes. Es para alimentar una etapa de potencia y un autoestero.
Saludos a todos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## JV

Creo que echo a medida  


Conversor CC/CC de 24V a 12V / 20A

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/24a12v/index.htm


----------



## maguito90

JV dijo:
			
		

> Creo que echo a medida
> 
> 
> Conversor CC/CC de 24V a 12V / 20A
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/24a12v/index.htm




jv quisiera saber como funciona los transistores en este circuito y si fura menos corriente como 10A sabes que cambios se podrian hacer supongo que el circuito tendra menos transistores


----------



## JV

Hola maguito90, para 10A te alcanza con la mitad de transistores, que seria 3 pero puedes dejar 4 para que trabajen mas olgados y disipen menos potencia.


----------



## chabalin

holas 


alguien me puede pasar el pcb de este circuito se los voy a agrdecer


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí tienes otra opción.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chabalin

hola a to2

te hago una pregunta toma mucha temperatura o no (lo reguladores)


----------



## Nilfred

Muchísima temperatura, 240W. Suficiente como para calefaccionar un baño.
Una eficiencia horrible del 50% máximo.
Si eso es de tu incumbencia, lo ideal, ya que la conversión es a la mitad, seria un convertidor de 2 canales en contrafase: LM5642 o LM2642
De última si te animas a soldar LLP te sirve el LM5115 que requiere muchos menos componentes externos por ser la tipología buck clásica (va, syncronous buck en realidad).
Lamentablemente, solución comercial no vi ni veo por ningún lado.
Edito: Encontré uno http://www.ariston.es/esp/detalle.aspx?id=4363


----------



## Fogonazo

Se puede saber ¿ Que vas a alimentar ?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Las resistencias de 0.1 ohm son de 5W ó más.
La otras resistencia de 1/4 W ó 1/2 W.
El voltaje del capacitor mayor de 24V, 35V estará bien.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chabalin

yo lo nesesito para un mini tv que lo quiero colocar en un camion (tiene 24v) me parese que es demasiado no. tendras otro circuito


 (el tv viene con un transformador para usarlo en casa que es de 13.5v cc y de 950mA)


----------



## Fogonazo

chabalin: Si es para un camion, toma 12V desde la union entre las 2 baterias y chasis.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola chabalin.
Usa un LM7812, con un disipador, mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) para que veas como se ensambla el ciruito.
 Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## microsistel

Hola, por que no hacer uno en tecnologia swiching? en 20A. Tendria que ser multifase? con un sg3525, se podría hacer un buck de 20A?

Ya que hacerlo lineal es muy grande y muy ineficiente, lo que ahorras en componentes lo perder en disipador y tamaño, ademas de eficiencia. Insisto uno de 20A en Switching estaria bien.

Mi gran pregunta se puede hacer convertidor DC/DC aislado pero reductor, ya que he visto muchos que son elevadores, de 12V a 30V por ejemplo para las potencias, pero no he visto ninguno de 24 a 12V o de 48V a 12V, supongo que se trbaja con la relacion de vueltas del transformador.... creo...

Les dejo la inquietud.

Saludos...


----------



## quimypr

Hola, me encargaron, para un colectivo, una reductor de tension con entrada de 24V y salida de 12V para un stereo. El problema es que estuve mirando los cicruitos y la verdad que me parece que no tienen mucha eficiencia. Habra algun circuito tipo switching como el que dice microsistel para utilizar?

PD: no puedo hacer como dice fogonazo de conectar los 12V en el medio de las baterias porque la empresa de colectivos le dice a los choferes que si quieren usar stereo consigan un dispositivo reductor con entrada de 24V y salida de 12V. El reductor es para el padre de un amigo mio.

PD2: Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## microsistel

Hola, se puede hacer con topologia buck y un SG3524 o 25.

Ya vemos como desarrollar algo, con ayuda de los foristas!

Saludos.


----------



## CHANA

Hola que tal, estoy haciendo realizando el reductor de 24vcc a 12vcc que se encuantra en la página de Pablin.

los 20A de ese circuito me parece demasiado para un estereo comercial de 2x40W, el consumo no creo que llegue a los 5A como mucho 3A. Así que dejare solo 3 de los transistores.
Luego les cuento como me fue.

Saludos


----------



## CHANA

Fotos del reductor de Pablin con la mitad de los transistores de  potencia.

Ensayo del reductor.

V entrada: 24V CC
V Salida: 12.5 v CC sin carga ( se reguló a esa tensión para compensar la caída por carga)
V Salida con carga: 12.00 v CC con una carga de 60W (lámpara halógena de 12V)

I salida 12v: si bien no la medí, en teoría con una simple división tenemos 5A, la mitad de la máxima corriente que soporta (10A).

Funcionó por más de 10 minutos con la carga de 60W y no note ningún tipo de calentamiento de los transistores.trabaja muy bien.
utilice un disipador de 100mm X 70mm x 40mm.


----------



## factory37

Hola a todos! Últimamente he estado liado con un proyecto que consiste en un convertidor Buck ( reductor ) para que convierta de 24 Vcc a 12 Vcc y una corriente máxima de 20A. La topología básica es esta:





Ahora me estoy centrando en la elección de los mosfets y su optimización.
Así por lo que tengo entendido, el mosfet síncrono Q2 sus perdidas son predominantes de conducción, por lo que necesitaremos una baja Rdson
El mosfet de control Q1 las perdidas de conmutación son mayores, aunque no hay que olvidar las perdidas de conmutación y las capacidades Miller.
Hasta ahí todo ok, la pregunta es que tipo de encapsulado es el mas adecuado y si hay algunos efectos parasitarios que debería tener en cuenta.
Gracias e intentare tener el hilo actualizado para que pueda servir de guia a otros.
Un saludo.


----------



## jpascual

hola les digo por experiencia ya que trabajo con colectivos tengan cuidado con ese circuito ya que si se pone en corto entra c y e el 3055 te pasan los 24v derecho  y hacen desastre, mucho   ojo con ese circuito


----------



## betoelectronico

factory37 dijo:


> Hola a todos! Últimamente he estado liado con un proyecto que consiste en un convertidor Buck ( reductor ) para que convierta de 24 Vcc a 12 Vcc y una corriente máxima de 20A. La topología básica es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora me estoy centrando en la elección de los mosfets y su optimización.
> Así por lo que tengo entendido, el mosfet síncrono Q2 sus perdidas son predominantes de conducción, por lo que necesitaremos una baja Rdson
> El mosfet de control Q1 las perdidas de conmutación son mayores, aunque no hay que olvidar las perdidas de conmutación y las capacidades Miller.
> Hasta ahí todo ok, la pregunta es que tipo de encapsulado es el mas adecuado y si hay algunos efectos parasitarios que debería tener en cuenta.
> Gracias e intentare tener el hilo actualizado para que pueda servir de guia a otros.
> Un saludo.


hola factory.yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo. quiero q*UE* circule una corriente hasta 10 A. la unica diferencia con tu diseño,es q*UE* el mio..en ves de llevar el transistor mosfet Q 2 ..lleva un diodo.Que transistor usaras vos??y la bobina usaras de nucleo de hierro,no??


----------



## lituzz

Cordial saludo,

Nuevamente acudo a los expertos con el fin de encontrar una solucion. Tengo una flota de camiones cuyo motor trabaja a 24Vdc y la parte electrica y electronica de su cabina trabaja a 12Vdc. Dentro de los calculos, se estima que consuma la cabina alrededor de unos 60A con todas las luces, el pito, los vidrios electricos de las puertas y de los retrovisores, etc... En el momento la cabina trabaja con un cable conectado a una sola bateria, pero esto causa desgaste en dicha bateria y es necesario rotarlas constantemente. Encontre este circuito el cual me permite realizar esto, pero a 20A. Quisiera saber si al conectar tres de estos circuitos en paralelo las salidas, puedo obtener la capacidad para 60A que necesito, o si simplemente puedo utilizar 1 LM317 y agregar 3 veces la cantidad de transistores que alli se ve. Gracias de antemano por tomarse la molestia de revisar esto.


----------



## lituzz

Hola, cree un nuevo tema porque no habia visto este, estoy trabajando en lo mismo, pero en este caso, el motor diesel funciona a 24V y la cabina funciona a 12V (vidrios electricos radio, etc...) calculando, concluimos que necesitamos un conversor con una capacidad de 60A. Mi pregunta seria, si coloco mas transistores puedo alcanzar los 60A? o necesito armar otros 3 circuitos iguales en paralelo?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que hay unos módulos ya hechos , he visto de salida de 12 Vdc 10 amperes. Algunos tienen fuentes flotantes , así que pueden ponerse en paralelo , en serie o para fuentes negativas.

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag36.html

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

Lituz...

Si tenés 24V de entrada y querés 12V de salida, hay 12V de caída en el aparatejo regulador. Eso es obvio.
Si querés 60A de corriente, entonces tenés que disipar 12V*60A en el regulador. Eso son 720W, casi casi una plancha...


¿Pensaste en un PWM?
Saludos

(Y de paso combiné los dos temas )


----------



## zopilote

Fuentes muy utiles, sigan posteando, soy fan de este tema. Aunque no he hecho mi tarea.

Etolipoz


----------



## lituzz

Gracias por las respuestas, Cacho creo que tienes razon, no habia pensado en la disipacion, sin embargo de acuerdo a las mediciones, los 60A serian una corriente pico, nominal serian alrededor de 30A. Si pense en un PWM, pero veo que este circuito es algo simple y creo que seria algo sencillo simplemente agregar unos transistores mas con el fin de alcanzar la corriente pico. No se que opinen los expertos, Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

lituzz dijo:


> ...de acuerdo a las mediciones, los 60A serian una corriente pico, nominal serian alrededor de 30A.


Son 360W de disipación... Eso no será una plancha pero le pasa cerca...


lituzz dijo:


> Si pense en un PWM, pero veo que este circuito es algo simple y creo que seria algo sencillo simplemente agregar unos transistores mas con el fin de alcanzar la corriente pico.


Sí, es encillo de hacer, pero terminás con un regulador que podés usar como plancha y la potencia total que vas a usar es el doble. Un 50% de eficiencia es algo bastante pobre.
Los PWM son más complejos, pero muchísimo más eficientes que ese número.


lituzz dijo:


> No se que opinen los expertos...


Yo tampoco...


Saludos


----------



## stolaba

hola soy nuevo en esto y tambien quiero hacer lo mismo . un reductor de 24 a 12 v para camiones para el estereo .Creo que no se necesita mas que 5 amperes para esto. 
arme este circuito y  aveces se pone en corto y pasan los 24 directo.
y queria consultar si puedo poner algun sistema para que cuando  el voltaje de salida sea mayor q*UE* 14 o 15 volts desconecte la salida.
Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar.


Ha no se si esto estara bien o es una burrada mia pero estaba pensando si un diodo tiene una caida de 0.7 poniendo  17 diodos en serie que sean de gran potencia ¿ustedes q*UE* saben serviria esto?


----------



## Frank1977

Buenas Yo no he seguido mucho este tema pero espero ayudarte un poco. 

Yo el primer problema que le he visto a ese diseño es que no se ha limitado la intensidad del lm317,luego tampoco se ha hecho un limitador de V. El voltaje optimo para car audio y demas siempre es sobre 13.2V en el 99% de los radio-cd que he visto pone ese.

El proyecto es muy similar, pero demasiados pocos transistores para tanto amperaje, luego otro es el tema del calor 5x12=60W para sacar eso con un 2n3055 ya estas hablando de un disipador de verdad y un ventilador de 12x12cm.Como al final eso te va a salir mas caro buscaría transistores de 150W y dejarlos al 45% para que el gasto del los transistores no sea mucho, disipadores mas economicos y mantenerlos con una vida util larga.Cualquier transistor de potencia por encima del 50% se van flipando a la larga y luego...¿y porque se me quemo? jajaja y luego a los demas transistores de golpe le llega la intensidad del que se quemo y suma y sigue...

Aqui tienes un diseño similar al que has presentado pero como una fuente:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/8015844/Fuente-de-poder-de-30-A-a-12VDC.html

por si no te cargan las fotos:

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/fuente30amp21xl20ef.jpeg.html

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/fuente30amp21xl20ef.jpeg.html


Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## pandacba

Hace tiempo y no hace tanto, ya que es un problem de vieja data hicimos algo con unos contactores especiales para alta corriente(similares a los utilizado en troley's y subres) una era una bateria que al momenot del arranque pasaba a estar en seri mientras que fuera del arranque estaba en paralelo, pero esto debido a que tenian un gran genradod de 12V que estaba ya modificado, en los otros se hizo otra cosa diferente, con los mismos contactores se conmutaba la bateria de la cual se tomaban 12 los 12 v de una forma ingeniosa y automática.

luego, Si(Siliconix) realizamos una fuente SMPS partiendo de una que era para 5V y la cual entregaba un 1KW y utilizaba una kazoleta poco más grande que una lata de durazno, era ese uno de los primeros CI que trabajaba en el rango de los 100Khz y como swicher's unos Vmos de siliconix que al contrario de la mayoria de los semiconductores, que se envalan termicamente la deriva termica de estos era negativa por lo que se autorprotegian, eran varios de eso en cápsula metálica, esos Tr's eran muy rápidos


----------



## Fogonazo

stolaba dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en esto y tambien quiero hacer lo mismo . un reductor de 24 a 12 v para camiones para el estereo .Creo que no se necesita mas que 5 amperes para esto. ......


Si el camión tiene 2 baterías de 12 V para lograr los 24, toma un cable de la unión de las baterías y lo llevas hasta el estéreo.
Entre ese cable y chasis tienes 12V.


----------



## pandacba

Frank 1977, a esos niveles de potencia con una fuente lineal, por cada W consumido desperdicias otro, no tiene sentido, una fuente lineal es totalmente inapropiado, lo recomendable es una fuente smps o una conmutación de baterias y el que diga que no se puede esos contactores de alta corriente se utilizan para conmutar los distintos bobbinados de un motor electrico de carros isndutriales que trabajan a a 24V y torres de mantenimiento que lo hacen a 48V

*Stolaba*
En los circuitos de los camione que tienen 24V en la cabina hay dos circuitos uno a 12V para las funciones de la cabina y otro de 24V, estan separados y bien identificados, en el manual del mismo eso sale y te indica cuales son los circuitos de 12V y cuales los de 24V y estna muy bien identificados, si no tenes el manual, en una concecionaria o te puenden vender uno o hacerte una copia tomas de alli la enegía y listo


----------



## stolaba

muchas gracias por la ayuda que me estan dando. 

Gracias fogonazo pero es una sola bateria de 24 v .
La verdad es q*UE* una fuente lineal tiene una gran perdida de calor pero no me queda otra . ya q*UE* un diseño de un buck reductor demandaria de mas tiempo y es algo que solo he visto en libros.

muchas gracias por las imagenes frank .Antes de realizar el circuito con los 2n3055 habia pensado hacerlo con el mismo diseño de las imagenes que pusiste para limitar la corriente por el regulador pero al momento de probarlo no me resultaba iba cambiando de valores .siempre teniendo en cuenta que los transistores van a empezar a conducir cuando tengan un Vbe> a 0.7 voltspero no me funcionaban . no me acuerdo con que transistores lo realize .

Bueno ahora voy a probar con estos q*UE* es el circuito que yo preferia gracias por el aporte y cuando lo termine lo voy a comentar .


Ha y mientras tanto voy a pensar algo para sobrevoltajes en la salida.


muchas gracias  a todos son unos capos .


----------



## Frank1977

pandacba eso es verdad que se desperdicia mucha potencia y sobre todo se genera mucho calor...y mientras este arrancado el camion, autobus y demas (que supongo que se iba a usar para eso) pues va bien, pero consumir 100W y perder 50W en el cicuito pues da que pensar (24-12) x la misma intensidad de salida.

De todas formas si hay una salida de 12V, como te han dicho ya lo tienes mas que facil y sin desperdiciar esa potencia que cuando el vehiculo lo tengas parado sin usar el alternador lo tendras que tener muy en cuenta...


----------



## armandolopezmx

chequen esto:
http://www.newmarpower.com/pdf/DC_Converter_Schematics/Sch_13526_B.pdf

nosotros  instalamos este tipo de convertidores... y creanme. son excelentes....

cualquier duda,  estoy a sus ordenes...
lo usamos para  los radios banda laterales, que consumen como 25 ampres, y ni se calientasn


----------



## pandacba

Otra opción es comprar un conversor comercial, he visto de 24v a 12V de al menos 30A, por aqui lo tienen en casas de electrónicas y algunos talleres que hacen toda la parte de encendido e inyección electrónica


----------



## fcpro

hola me uno a esto.!!!les comento que el de los 3055 andan bien.pero un colega los cambio por MJ mejoraron bastante.....los usamos para salir de pezca alimenta un Stero y 4tubos de 40w.el que no arriesga nunca gana y menos aprende.........


----------



## Nilfred

Me da mucho asco que hayan decantado para el lado lineal, no ganaron nada ni aprendieron nada, están desperdiciando la mitad de la energía almacenada en la batería.
Si la idea es aprender, nada mejor que arriesgarse a hacer una conmutada.


----------



## luchosexto

armandolopezmx dijo:


> chequen esto:
> http://www.newmarpower.com/pdf/DC_Converter_Schematics/Sch_13526_B.pdf
> 
> nosotros  instalamos este tipo de convertidores... y creanme. son excelentes....
> 
> cualquier duda,  estoy a sus ordenes...
> lo usamos para  los radios banda laterales, que consumen como 25 ampres, y ni se calientasn



Hola estaba en el tema buscando como reducir de 24 a 12 y necesito bajar la potencia para asi reducir la fuente de alimentacion. ¿me podrias facilitar donde se consiguen esto conversores y que precio pueden tener?. Si alguien tiene un esquema de un coversor pwm de 24 a 12 estaria bueno que lo suba para poder ver si se puede realizar.

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx

estos equipos los compramos a un proveedor en ensenada, mexico.   pegado a la frontera sur de USA.

el precio ronda como 700 dlls..  de una de 35 amperes el modelo 32-12-35.  el voltaje de entrada permite de 20 a 50 volts dc.
estos conversores usan pwm.  el corazon es el sg3524


----------



## jaalmelo

aveces se pone en corto y pasan los 24 directo.
y queria consultar si puedo poner algun sistema para que cuando  el voltaje de salida sea mayor q*UE* 14 o 15 volts desconecte la salida.

*ESTO TE PUEDE SERVIR*

*Corte automático por sobre tensión*

Hay veces que se necesita conectar equipos o dispositivos al auto pero se requiere una tensión
segura. Cuando el auto esta en velocidad o cuando la batería o el regulador de tensión no
trabajan adecuadamente es posible que en el circuito eléctrico del vehículo haya mas de 12V
pudiendo afectar el correcto funcionamiento de estos equipos.
El circuito que presentamos es un disyuntor automático, el cual corta el suministro eléctrico al
sobrepasar la tensión los 12V (este punto puede modificarse gracias a un preset de ajuste para
dar mayor versatilidad al sistema de protección). Una vez disparado el disyuntor solo podrá
restablecerse el suministro pulsando un botón de reset.
El principio de funcionamiento es mas que simple: La tensión de entrada se aplica sobre el
contacto común de un relé, el cual tiene bobina de 12V y contactos de suficiente amperaje como
para manejar las cargas conectadas al disyuntor. El contacto Normal Cerrado de la llave del relé
se conecta a la salida del disyuntor (o sea, a las cargas a proteger). El SCR, el cual puede ser
cualquiera capaz de manejar 50V por 1A, esta en espera de ser disparado, sin conducir
corriente. Cuando una tensión superior a 12V pasa por el preset de 2K5 y acciona la compuerta
de dicho semiconductor el mismo queda conduciendo en directa, haciendo que el LED se
ilumine y la bobina del relé se energize, desconectando este último la salida de la entrada.
Como todo SCR queda bloqueado (conduciendo) hasta que se lo desconecte de la tensión el
mismo hará que, hasta que no se presione el pulsador Normal Cerrado de reset el circuito no
vuelva a armarse.
Dada su simplicidad este circuito puede armarse perfectamente en el aire, rellenando los
espacios con plástico fundido, resina o silicona. Aunque siempre es mejor el uso de un circuito
impreso.
El preset permite ajustar el punto deseado de corte del disyuntor.
En caso de querer montar el circuito para proteger el sistema eléctrico de 24V (para camiones)
será necesario reemplazar la resistencia de 1K por otra de 2K2, el relé por uno con bobina de
24V y el preset por uno de 5K.
Autor: Pablo Canello
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/cortexst/index.htm


----------



## mykecamdel

como bajar el voltaje de un camon que tiene 24 volts y yo requiero de 12 para instalar un estereo


----------



## foc

que tipo de camion tienes explicate mejor y no tengas miedo........... aqui  se puede dar la mejor ayuda comprobado lo tengo


----------



## seaarg

Es una bateria entera de 24v o 2 de 12v en serie? Porque si es esto ultimo, lo mas simple es que tomes desde masa y el + de la bateria que este conectada a masa.

Otras opciones: step-down con integrado MC34063 + transistor de potencia externo. En el datasheet hay circuitos.

Lo que no te recomiendo es un regulador lineal porque vas a tener un transistor caliente como una plancha.


----------



## tatajara

mas que seguro tiene dos baterias de 12v asi que hace como te dijo el compañero, toma el voltade de los bornes de una bateria y listo ¡¡
saludos


----------



## solaris8

coincido con los compañeros, te vas a encontrar con dos baterias, bueno entre las dos hay un puente, un cable grueso, y de ahi tomas un cable y del otro borne sacas el otro, fijate la polaridad es decir positivo(rojo) y negativo (negro).


----------



## Juan Jose

armandolopezmx dijo:


> chequen esto:
> http://www.newmarpower.com/pdf/DC_Converter_Schematics/Sch_13526_B.pdf
> 
> nosotros  instalamos este tipo de convertidores... y creanme. son excelentes....
> 
> cualquier duda,  estoy a sus ordenes...
> lo usamos para  los radios banda laterales, que consumen como 25 ampres, y ni se calientasn




Hola. Perdón por revivir este tema pero, tenes un pcb de este circuito o algun dato extra?. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## gladiadortuc

Leí todo el foro de éste tema y uno de los circuitos más interesantes es el que usa el SG3524. Será cuestión de buscar cuál circuito integrado se consigue por Tucumán, y a partir de allí proyectar. 

Es exactamente lo que estoy tratando de hacer. Hay mucho diagrama suelto, pero ninguno acierta con el producto de NEWMARPOWER o el EQUIBAT. 

El sistema en general, para no tocar la instalación de los vehículos, simplemente tomar del punto medio entre las dos baterías para alimentar el circuito de 12VDC. La dificultad que aparece es que la batería que alimenta los 12V de todo el vehículo irá perdiendo carga.
La solución la tiene una firma EQUIBATT, que lo único que hace es transformar los 24V (29V) de la batería aguas arriba en los 13.8V de forma proporcional a la tensión de carga de 24V y la envía hacia la batería de abajo, compensando así la corriente faltante de carga de nuestra batería de 12V de consumo.

La corriente que irá a la batería de consumo tendría que oscilar entre 0-20A, siempre tratando de mantener la proporcionalidad de la tensión de carga o bien los 13.8V que daría cualquier regulador de voltaje. Hay que tener en cuenta que las resistencias de calentamiento de los motores diesel suelen trabajar con 12V, por lo que también hay que alimentarlos desde allí. Esas resistencias consumen entre 40A a 60A, por lo que pude medir, en ese momento sería conveniente desconectar el circuito equilibrador para no sobrecargarlo. 
Bien, eso es lo que estoy buscando el circuito del EQUILIBRADOR DE CARGA de la batería. 
He intentado usar el plano de Pablín con los 2N3055 reductor estático 24vdc-12vdc pero se convierten en resistencia de calefacción.

Si alguien lo resolvió o tiene los diagramas de esos equipos (EQUIBATT o NEWMARPOWER) sería genial que los publique. Por mi parte voy a buscar información acerca del SG3524 y el TL494 y todos los componentes periféricos para ver cómo calculo mi fuente variable. 

Gracias


----------



## Scooter

La vedad es que lo ideal sería aprovechar los 24V ya que los tiene. En todas las etapas de cierta potencia lo primero que se hace es elevar la tensión, y si ya la tienes elevada mejor. Claro que eso supone una etapa de potencia específica.


----------



## gladiadortuc

Scooter dijo:


> La vedad es que lo ideal sería aprovechar los 24V ya que los tiene. En todas las etapas de cierta potencia lo primero que se hace es elevar la tensión, y si ya la tienes elevada mejor. Claro que eso supone una etapa de potencia específica.



Gracias Scooter.

Pero ahí es donde se produce el problema, cuando se toman los 12 de la batería. El circuito convertidor 24 a 12vdc de Pablín es una plancha y tiene otros problemas cuando tenés que reducir de 24 a 12V. 
La cosa es siempre tomar los 12 desde el punto medio de las baterías en serie y cuando el alternador funcione enviar la carga adecuada a la batería en cuestión. Al estar en serie las 2 baterías significa que hay una limitación de corriente y siempre se van a cargar (y descargar) de forma despareja reduciendo la vida útil de ambas baterías, por un lado, y por el otro que hay que ir rotando la posición de las baterías, lo cual es un problema que ocurre cada 2 o 3 días, porque llega un momento que la batería inferior (aguas abajo), la que se usa para tomar los 12V, se descarga y no se recupera, de repente ni siquiera arranca el vehículo.

Por eso busco poner ese equilibrador de carga. Ensayé con el circuito de Pablín, modificado y todo, con operacionales para leer la tensión de carga de 24V y dividirla en dos y derivarla a la batería de 12v y no obtuve ningún resultado bueno, se quemó el circuíto, ya que el alternador da picos de tensión mayores a 29V. 
La solución está en usar un convertidor CC-CC switching y es ese el circuito que busco. 

No entiendo nada de fuentes Switching y no encontré ningún diagrama que me solucione el problema.


----------



## Juan Jose

gladiadortuc dijo:


> Gracias Scooter.
> 
> P
> La solución está en usar un convertidor CC-CC switching y es ese el circuito que busco.
> 
> No entiendo nada de fuentes Switching y no encontré ningún diagrama que me solucione el problema.



Aca tienes algo. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/407698/ _

suerte y saludos
Juan Jose


----------



## microsistel

Estimados, la solucion es la Switching, y NUNCA TOMAR del punto medio de las baterias, por que las destruye, yo hace años fabrico conversores DC/DC switching y son complejos de hacerlos funcionar bien, pero al final dan buen resultado, la teoría me sirvio poco, ya que nada se comporta igual al calculado, es mas, a veces diametralmente opuesto.

Uso mucho el SG3524, ese funciona muy bien es barato, me base en la hoja de datos para su configuracion.

Saludos. Sebastian


----------



## seaarg

un DC/DC hecho con un MC34063? algo basado en esto http://electgpl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/fuente-smps-con-mc34063.html


----------



## fernandob

disculpen quie me meta.............estuve leyendo.
y pensando ........

bajar de 24 a 12 ........un lio .-
fuente switching........otro lio.

pero eso de tomar 12 v......es facil.
pero al parecer perjudica a la bateria.
pero es facil.
y en realidad............no la peerjudica, si es solo un rato, o me quivoco ?? 

entonces:

rele doble inversor. que me conmuta a la bateria.
y luego a elegir la logica, solo eso.
no se como es la carga, ni que afecta, pero podria cambiar de bateria cada rato, asi seria como rotarlas.
el tema es no cortar la energia de lo que estoy usando .
pero entre un timer y un sensor de corriente lo hacemos.

y se soluciona todo el lio.
se toma directo de la bateria, lindos 12v cc puros.
y no sobre una siempre .
cero potencia desperdiciada.


----------



## Scooter

Me parece buena idea, cada vez que se pare el motor y se vuelva a arrancar que cambie de batería, a la larga estadísticamente gastará las dos por igual. O si se va a montar un cohete rompetímpanos, poner una etapa a una batería y otra etapa a la otra, normalmente se ponen varias etapas para eliminar bien las piedras del riñón.


----------



## Nilfred

Se me ocurre el siguiente disparate: Ya que el consumo de la batería inferior es mayor que la batería superior, la batería inferior debería ser de mayor capacidad que la superior.
Se podría lograr el fino equilibrio y mantener el cargador simple.

Para compensar el disparate, digo que: Si se sabe que el problema es que la batería inferior supera los 14.4 V durante la carga, la solución es simple: 1 transistor NPN y 2 resistencias en el medio de las baterías que haga descender la tensión de carga.

Edit:
Tentativamente los valores de las resistencias para empezar a probar serían estos:
R1: 220 Ω
R2: 4.7 kΩ
R3: 27 kΩ
R4: 1.2 kΩ


----------



## fernandob

o sea que qures poner en medio de 2 baterias de auto ( o de camion ) , que estan en serie por que se usa 24v ...........................un transistor ?? 

si hay alguna asociacion que defienda los derechos de los transistores te vas a comer una denuncia .

vi tu dibujo, no se donde esta el cargador, calculo el camion carga con el (no recuerdo como se llama , el generador de el auto) .

y usas un 2n2222 .........la verdad que no entiendo tu idea.
son componentes demasiado ridiculos para lo que estamos manejando


----------



## Nilfred

Al transistor le paso medio mA en la base, cuando le pasan mas de 0,6 Vbe le roba al LM317 la tensión que estaba programada con 1.25 V / 220Ω = 5.68 mA. Es un transistor de 60 Vce, no va a llorar.

Del hilo, todavía no sale con que lo van a cargar, puse el 317 para expresar la idea, leí TL494, SG3524, MC34063. El del camión es del 2012, no creo que siga siendo el caso.

Para poner un OpAmp faltaría una tensión de referencia, por eso también decanté por el transistor.


----------



## fernandob

a lo que me refiero es que una bateria de camion maneja *mucha* corriente , hagas lo que hagas, sea poner un T en serie o en // para desviar la corriente y que no sobrecarge.......no va, son corrientes muy brutas.

igual no comprendo tu circuito, si partimos de una bateria de 70 A/h o mas .


----------



## Nilfred

El circuito solo mide la tensión de la batería de abajo y "avisa" cuando pasa de 14,4 V.
El regulador luego tiene que bajar la tensión de carga cuando recibe el "aviso".

Igual, ahora que lo medité con la almohada: La batería de abajo no es la que hay que cuidar de la sobretensión, porque está mas descargada, tiene menos tensión que la de arriba a igual corriente.

Hay que hacer algo para cuidarlas a las 2, por las dudas


----------



## fernandob

ah.........una alarma de sobrecarga, de cualquiera de las 2 , ahi si entendi.

pero en un auto se puede regular lo que entrega el alternador ?? 
asi electronicamente ???


----------



## Nilfred

El regulador suele venir incorporado en el alternador, al igual que los diodos. Pero como todo repuesto de auto... Es una caja negra.


----------



## fernandob

o sea  NO .

y volvemos a mi idea , pero la clave para que sea super simple esta dada por  LA CARGA.
si la carga es algo que le NO IMPORTA un  micro corte (o sea que alguna vez se corte la luz durante 1 segundo ) , pues sigo diciendo que mi idea es lejos la mejor .
un cd4060  como timer de largo tiempo  y listo .
luego uno evalual si cambia cada 20 minutos o 3 horas o lo que sea.


----------



## yaucky

A ver si consigo ayuda. Mi caso es el siguiente. Necesito colocar una radio Vhf (Yaesu ft-2200) en un camión que trabaja a 24V (tiene 2 baterias de 12V en serie). Esta radio necesita de entrada 13.8V y tiene un consumo máximo de 10A (sólo cuando transmite, cuando recibe son 700mA). Por lo que estuve viendo el circuito de Pablin con los 3055 me va a funcionar muy bien con 3 o 4 transistores, ya que sólo tiene consumo elevado cuando se transmite por la radio y puedo regularlo para que me entregue los 13.8V. Me preocupa el tema de que si se quema un transistor me pasarian los 24V a la radio, ¿no?. ¿Alguien tiene alguna solución para eso?. ¿Que me aconsejan?. ¿O me conviene tomar 12V de una de las baterías por mas que trabaje a 13.8V?


----------



## Fogonazo

yaucky dijo:


> A ver si consigo ayuda. Mi caso es el siguiente. Necesito colocar una radio Vhf (Yaesu ft-2200) en un camión que trabaja a 24V (tiene 2 baterias de 12V en serie). . . . .



Si tu camión tiene 2 baterías en serie, de la unión de las mismas consigues los 12Vcc para tu radio, solo debes llevar un cable hasta la radio.


----------



## yaucky

Es lo mas sencillo, ¿no?...no va a afectar mucho la diferencia de voltaje (entre los 13.8V necesarios y los 12V disponibles) a la radio. Y el tema de que se perjudique mucho dicha batería tampoco será gran problema debido a que la carga importante (los 10A que consume solo al trasmitir) no es constante. ¿Es correcto esto?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

Todo lo que se diseña para automotores se pensó para trabajar con 13,8 (Aproximadamente) porque esa es la tensión *real* de una batería cargada a pleno.

Estando el motor en marcha, y el alternador cargando a pleno, la batería puede llegar a 14,5V, pero la radio se pensó como para soportar eso.


----------



## yaucky

Muchisimas gracias *Fogonazo* . Ya quede convencido de que será la mejor opción.


----------



## johenrod

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tu camión tiene 2 baterías en serie, de la unión de las mismas consigues los 12Vcc para tu radio, solo debes llevar un cable hasta la radio.



Ademas sugiero muy respetuosamente,,, cada determinado tiempo es bueno invertir las baterías dado que el consumo del radio quedara sujeto a una sola de ellas y los tiempos de carga y descarga al igual que el desgaste deberían ser parejos en ambas baterías.
si cuesta bastante intercambiarlas se pueden hacer 2 conexiones una de una bateria y otra de otra e intercambiarlas cada determinado tiempo.
saludos, jorge


----------



## cristian_elect

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tu camión tiene 2 baterías en serie, de la unión de las mismas consigues los 12Vcc para tu radio, solo debes llevar un cable hasta la radio.


  Trabajo con baterías yo no haría eso, primero sobrecargo una batería y a la otra la descargo mas.
Un circuito de salida 13V a 10Amp es fácil de hacer con Tl494 hay en foro esta el plano.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

johenrod dijo:


> Ademas sugiero muy respetuosamente,,, cada determinado tiempo es bueno invertir las baterías dado que el consumo del radio quedara sujeto a una sola de ellas y los tiempos de carga y descarga al igual que el desgaste deberían ser parejos en ambas baterías.
> si cuesta bastante intercambiarlas se pueden hacer 2 conexiones una de una bateria y otra de otra e intercambiarlas cada determinado tiempo.
> saludos, jorge


Lo consumo maximo de un estereo es una pequeña fración si conparado a la capacidad de fornir corriente de una bateria de ese porte , portanto quase que insignificante y para mi no justifica intercanbiar las baterias de tienpos en tienpos de modo a "equalizar" la vida util dels.
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## JoceElec

Hola comunidad, disculpen por revivir el tema, veo que lleva años y no se pudo llegar a una conclusion o solucion desgraciadamente para muchos jajaja
Lei absolutamente todo y llege a la conclusion de que lo mejor seria un reductor switching debido a las prestaciones y poca perdida de potencia y disipacion de calor..
En mi familia tenemos camiones, yo soy tecnico electronico, opinion personal, yo le pondria a los acoplados todas luces leds y a 24v, habria mucho menor consumo teniendo en cuenta que solo el acoplado lleva 44 lamparas con un consumo total de 388w a 12v 32A. Sin tener en cuenta los metros y metros de cable y empalmes y uniones de los cables para cada lampara, (da dammpada) que generan mayor resistencia y aumentan el consumo total.
Usando los 24v que utiliza el camion (por las dos baterias y el alternador es 24v) se podria reducir la corriente a la mitad, y no se precisaria el maldito y costoso reductor..

Las baterias de los camiones por lo general son de 130A cada una, lo de tomar los 12v de una sola es lo peor que puedan hacer, teniendo en cuenta que cada bateria esta arriba de los $1500 ARS.
El otro dia un camion en la ruta se le quemo el reductor de tension al acoplado y forzosamente le dijimos la chofer que conecte a una bateria, llego a la fabrica horas despues, paro el camion y cuando quiso ponerlo en marcha para irse no arrancaba, habia fusilado la bateria (obvio que todas las luces de un acoplado es mucho mas consumo que un estereo), pero bueno es una recomendacion para que no le acorten la vida util al pepe a su bateria.

Lastimosamente despues de explicarles y explicarles los beneficios de dejar todo en 24v de usar leds usar leds y reducir el consumo a unos 50 55w, reducir el desgaste de las baterias la carga del alternador reducir consumo de gasoil, los father y big father quieren usar el acoplado en 12v con lamparitas de filamento. Desgraciadamente tambien los camiones vienen preparados para usar en 24 (por lo menos mercedes benz, ford trabaja en 12v) osea que se le habia comprado en algun momento hace años un reductor de tension 24v a 12v de ni idea cuantos A, es un reductor lineal con no recuerdo si 8 o 10 transistores con encapsulado TO-3. No tengo forma de saber cuales son ya que estan occidados borroneados no se puede ver absolutamente nada para saber cuales son. Osea no puedo cambiar los que esten quemados simplementes, funcionar funciono porque esta hace años, calculo que por tener tantos transistores para que trabajen muy holgados, y un bruto dicipador. pensaba hacer otro lineal y aprovechar el dicipador pero por lo que lei en este post es exajerada la potencia que se pierde, asique luego de contar mis experiencias recomiendo y me gustaria armar un reductor switching. En mercadolibre el mas barato que encontre de 50A esta $1200 ARS. uno lineal lo podria hacer con unos $250 ARS, me gustaria experimentar un switching que se que me saldria mas caro pero seguramente menos de $1200 ARS


----------



## zopilote

Pues leiste, sin hacer clic a los enlaces, los switchig son pequeños y baratos, con decirte que si tienes una fuente de pc malograda, puedes utilizar todo lo que lleva y el reductor no te costara casi nada, solo tu tiempo claro esta.
 Y lo que mencionas que les resultaria bien usar led en vez de  luces kripton en los camiones no es una descabellada, con decirte que para eso se fabricaron los led que funcionan a 6v, 12v, 18v y 32v, no es nesesario que uses los archiconocidos cintas led de 12v para construirte una fuente DC-DC de 24 a 12v.
 Buscate esto en google:
- *Trailer Piranha LED Side Marker Blinker Light Lamp Bulb Red 24V
**- Car Universal Backup Turn Signal Lamp White 24V 1156/BA15S 22SMD LED 1206*

*
*


----------



## tinchusbest

Deseo aportar algo. Hay cargadores de celulares que funcionan a 12V y lo rebajan a 5V para la carga de los mismos. Si podes creo que deberias ver el circuito que es switching y ver la forma de recalcularlo para 24V y que reduzca a 12V o la tension que creas necesaria.....


----------



## Scooter

La mayoría de los adaptadores de mechero del coche valen para camión a 24V. Eso si, dan 1A o así, no mas.


----------



## tinchusbest

Deseo aportar algo. Hay cargadores de celulares que funcionan a 12V y lo rebajan a 5V para la carga de los mismos. Si podes creo que deberias ver el circuito que es switching y ver la forma de recalcularlo para 24V y que reduzca a 12V o la tension que creas necesaria.....


----------



## JoceElec

zopilote dijo:


> Pues leiste, sin hacer clic a los enlaces, los switchig son pequeños y baratos, con decirte que si tienes una fuente de pc malograda, puedes utilizar todo lo que lleva y el reductor no te costara casi nada, solo tu tiempo claro esta.
> Y lo que mencionas que les resultaria bien usar led en vez de luces kripton en los camiones no es una descabellada, con decirte que para eso se fabricaron los led que funcionan a 6v, 12v, 18v y 32v, no es nesesario que uses los archiconocidos cintas led de 12v para construirte una fuente DC-DC de 24 a 12v.
> Buscate esto en google:
> - *Trailer Piranha LED Side Marker Blinker Light Lamp Bulb Red 24V*
> *- Car Universal Backup Turn Signal Lamp White 24V 1156/BA15S 22SMD LED 1206*


 
Gracias *por* contestar chicos!
Zopilote entre a los enlaces, si mal no recuerdo son todos de ventas de fuentes switching y muchas no de argentina.. salvo que me alla salteado algunos links..

Justamente lo que quiero hacer es una switching de unos 40 50A, con respecto a los leds no pretendia armar yo con las tiras de leds, sino comprar las lamparas ya armadas. Son bastante mas caras pero si duran lo que dicen que duran (que creo que la mayoria de las lamparas leds que se venden armadas no lo suelen cumplir) se recupera el gasto en no tanto tiempo, habria que ver pasar de un consumo de 380 y tantos watts a unos 50 y tantos cuanto baja el consumo de gasoil para ver si se justifica la inversion del cambio de todos los faros por leds..

Voy a empesar a buscar bien como se hacen las fuentes switching y les voy a ir comentando y ven si me pueden dar una mano! les agradesco mucho la buena onda!


----------



## detonador666

Nilfred dijo:


> Me da mucho asco que hayan decantado para el lado lineal, no ganaron nada ni aprendieron nada, están desperdiciando la mitad de la energía almacenada en la batería.
> Si la idea es aprender, nada mejor que arriesgarse a hacer una conmutada.



Atentamente saludos pues los proyectos aquí vistos de convertidores DC DC; tienen mas a mi parecer de cocinas o calefactores que de reales convertidores de voltaje hay demasiada corriente desperdiciada, pues aquí todos los pasos están en clase A es decir hacer amplificar corriente a los transistores y todavía un diseño con regulador lm 7812 y tip 2955 con entradas por emisor (resistencias) esto es una estufa, no es un diseño innovador; es mucho mas sencillo y de dimensiones reducidas un convertidor PWM pues con el que elijan SG3525, Tl494, IR2112 tan solo dos IRFP250, 2 diodos ultrafast de 30 amperios filtros, toroides de polvo de hierro en tan solo una placa impresa de 20 x 15 centímetros un pequeño disipador para los mosfets; si desean datos constructivos los publicaré; si el moderador así me lo autoriza saludos.


----------



## marcbirras

betoelectronico dijo:


> hola factory.yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo. quiero q*UE* circule una corriente hasta 10 A. la unica diferencia con tu diseño,es q*UE* el mio..en ves de llevar el transistor mosfet Q 2 ..lleva un diodo.Que transistor usaras vos??y la bobina usaras de nucleo de hierro,no??



Hola, quisiera hacer ese circuito para encender unas bombillas con una bicicleta y un motor que me da hasta 24 v, la idea es convertir los 24 a 12 para las lamparas pero hasta 100w. Tienes los valores de los componentes? FET's, Bobina, condensador, etcc

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

marcbirras dijo:


> Hola, quisiera hacer ese circuito para encender unas bombillas con una bicicleta y un motor que me da hasta 24 v, la idea es convertir los 24 a 12 para las lamparas pero hasta 100w. Tienes los valores de los componentes? FET's, Bobina, condensador, etcc
> 
> Gracias


Y en una bicicleta, ¿ Donde piensas conseguir los 100W ? 
Espero que *NO* tengas la idea de obtenerlos de "Estar pedaleando"


----------



## marcbirras

Si claro, pedaleando


----------



## Fogonazo

marcbirras dijo:


> Si claro, pedaleando


¿ Cuanta potencia supones que puede entregar un humano sano y con buen estado físico ?


Mejor *mira *este tema:


----------



## marcbirras

Un ciclista aficionado puede dar de 200 a 300W, un profesional puede llegar a 500w. Supongo que una persona sana y físicamente bien pueda llegar a los 120-150W, yo con intentar llegar a 100w para encender hasta 4 bombillas de 12V/20w  me vale para hacer un proyecto.

Si a ésto le pongo una batería y un inversor a 230Vac, se puede demostrar que la energía obtenida también vale para poder cargar un teléfono movil.

He hecho una prueba de poner una rueda de bicicleta con un rodillo acoplado a un motor de 30v y se consigue encender un poco el filamento de la bombilla rodando con la mano


----------



## Fogonazo

marcbirras dijo:


> Un ciclista aficionado puede dar de 200 a 300W, un profesional puede llegar a 500w. Supongo que una persona sana i fisicamente bien pueda llegar a los 120-150W, yo con intentar llegar a 100w para encender hasta 4 bombillas de 12V/20w  me vale para hacer un proyecto.
> 
> Si a esto le pongo una bateria y un inversor a 230Vac, se puede demostrar que la energia obtenida también vale para poder cargar un telefono mobil.
> 
> He hecho una prueba de poner una rueda de bicicleta con un rodillo acoplado a un motor de 30v y se consigue encender un poco el filamento de la bombilla rodando con la mano


Si, ¿ Y la bicicleta quién la empuja ?

El homosapiens que conduce la bicicleta debe entregar potencia para impulsarla, mantener el equilibrio y la lámpara, según tu apreciación sobre los 120/150W, si gastas 100 de esos W en la lámpara NO te que saldo para impulsar la bicicleta.

¿ Leíste el tema que te indiqué ?


----------



## marcbirras

Como que quien la empuja?

És un proyecto de bicicleta estática


----------



## Fogonazo

marcbirras dijo:


> Como que quien la empuja?
> 
> És un proyecto de *bici estatica*


¿ En que momento aclaraste eso ?

Si la bicicleta es estática si es factible obtener los 100W


----------



## marcbirras

Que mas da eso para darme los valores para hacer el circuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos 24 V eran en vacío no ? Por que no probás de ponerle las lámparas de 12 V *y comenzás pedaleando despacio* , a ver cómo reacciona 

Y sinó : Paso abajo 5A 24 voltios 12 voltios DC Convertidor para coche en Salto de Arranque de Coches y motos en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Scooter

Hay unos módulos chinos conmutados que ajustan una salida entre lo que entre, si falta ponen y si sobra quitan. Suelen ser de 2A pero bueno, pones cuatro y listo. Valen a peseta el quilo.
Así que yo del generador rectificada y filtraba y de ahí a un módulo en el que selecciones con un potenciómetro que tensión de salida quieres y por ende que potencia. Así seleccionas como en cualquier bici estática si quieres un freno de 50, 100 o los viáticos que sean.

Hay módulos con 100 o 200W de salida pero son más difíciles y caros de encontrar que los pequeños de 2A.


En dx.com, Aliexpress, Amazon etc hay los que quieras.


----------



## kiranett

Scooter dijo:


> Hay unos módulos chinos conmutados que ajustan una salida entre lo que entre, si falta ponen y si sobra quitan. Suelen ser de 2A pero bueno, pones cuatro y listo. Valen a peseta el quilo.
> Así que yo del generador rectificada y filtraba y de ahí a un módulo en el que selecciones con un potenciómetro que tensión de salida quieres y por ende que potencia. Así seleccionas como en cualquier bici estática si quieres un freno de 50, 100 o los viáticos que sean.
> 
> Hay módulos con 100 o 200W de salida pero son más difíciles y caros de encontrar que los pequeños de 2A.
> 
> 
> En dx.com, Aliexpress, Amazon etc hay los que quieras.





Algo como esto es lo que se necesita para poder obtener los 12 voltios a partir de los 24 voltios disponibles (soporta hasta 50V),
Segun comenta el compañero en efecto estos pueden obtenerse atraves de Aliexpress, el precio con envio es al rededor de los $10

En mi pais llegan por correo hasta la puerta de la casa (tardan hasta 2 meses pero llegan)






Comparto la descripcion del producto que pone el vendedor:


 Voltaje de entrada: DC8.5V-50V
 Corriente de entrada: 15a (máx.)
 Corriente quiescente: 10ma
 Tensión de salida: 10-60 V continuamente ajustable
 Temperatura:-40 a + 85 grados ( si temperatura ambiente es demasiado alto, por favor mejore la disipación del calor)
 Frecuencia de funcionamiento: 150 kHz
 Eficiencia de conversión: hasta 96%
 Protección contra sobrecorriente: Sí
 Protección de polaridad inversa de entrada: No





 Aplicaciones:


 1. Bricolaje una fuente de alimentación, 12 V puede entrada y salida puede 12-50 V ajustable.
 2. el suministro de energía para su dispositivo electrónico, según su sistema, puede establecer el valor de tensión de salida.
 3. Como la fuente de alimentación del coche para su portátil, PDA o una variedad de productos digitales.
 4. DIY una fuente de alimentación portátil: 12 V acoplado con batería de litio de alta capacidad
 5; regulador de panel solar.


Para alimentar aparatos de hasta 10 Amp a 12 voltios responde super bien, se puede variar el voltaje de salida con los trimer que trae para otras aplicaciones



PD: no pongo enlases a la compra por si va contra las normas del foro


Saludos...


----------



## pandacba

750w es 1 HP 150W seran 1/5 de HP
1 motor de lavarropa chico de 1/4 HP son 187 W, el tema durante cuanto tiempo puede hacerlo un humano...


----------



## Scooter

O estoy mal de la memoria o todo esto ya se ha tratado en el foro y más de una vez. Del orden de cinco en las que yo haya comentado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Scooter dijo:


> O estoy mal de la memoria o todo esto ya se ha tratado en el foro y más de una vez. Del orden de cinco en las que yo haya comentado.


En efecto, el tema ya fue tratado, pero ahora se trata de una bicicleta estática que deja un poco mas de potencia.
disponible.


----------



## Scooter

Es que estaba escribiendo una disertación de si 100W de si 400W un profesional, de si 1500W unos pocos segundos... y me di cuenta de que esa disertación ya la había escrito varias veces, juraría que para bicis estáticas incluso.

Volviendo al tema creo que ya está todo dicho; se le pone un "freno eléctrico" de potencia configurable con el potenciómetro y ya está. Según pongas la tensión de salida así frenará ya que la tensión generará una corriente y una potencia que...

Módulos hay step up, step down y step "pandesea" que sacan la tensión que pongas entre lo que entre. _A peseta el quilo, oigaaaaa._
Normalmente es mas caro comprar los componentes que comprar el módulo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aquí están los temas afines :

Generador de energia electrica por medio de una bicicleta

Generar 220 voltios a partir de una dinamo de bicicleta

Cargador de bateria de 12V accionado a pedales.

Generador para luces de Bicicleta.


----------



## Fogonazo

Y. . . . .  a todo esto ¿ Donde está el creador del tema ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Se habrá acalambrado de pedalear  ?


----------

